# يوجد مشغل للاجار موقع المشغل



## الفرح عنواني (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد مشغل للاجار موقع المشغل ممتاز جدا حيث توجد 10 قرى حوله واكيد كل بنت وشطارتها ومهارتها تقدر تكسب زبائن

المشغل جديد لم يستخدم نهائيا لانه بتجهيزات النهائيه

وكل بنت طموحه حابه تعمل وتمارس هوايتها وتكون مشغل خاص لها


اللي جاده بعطيها الموقع 


سعر الاجار 1500 بالشهر


تمنياتى لكن بالتوفيق


----------

